# vmware errors

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I installed vmware and worked fine then I ran the vmware-config again to change something and since then I get this all the time:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/vmware start
> 
>  * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
> ...

 

Any clue?

----------

## snoopey

```
/etc/init.d/vmware stop 

 /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

worked for me..

----------

## DArtagnan

 *snoopey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/vmware stop 
> 
> ...

 

Cuz of some reason I can't do /etc/init.d/vmware start because the interfaces aren't loaded so first of all I need to  /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl then /etc/init.d/vmware start

And all this all the time  :Sad: 

----------

## burmashave

I'm having the same problem trying to get vmware to work.  Everytime I attempt to run it (/etc/init.d/vmware start) I get the error telling me that vmware is not properly configured, run the vmware-config.pl tool.

I run the tool (after stopping the few vmware processes that did start), and the script prompts me for the location of my linux source headers.  I point it to the location of the source I used to install gentoo-linux about a week ago (/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10).  The modules compile.  In fact at the end of each compile the script displays the message:

```
"The module loads perfectly in the running kernel."
```

Yet, when I attempt to run vmware, I get the error with the prompt to run the vmware-config.pl script again:

```
"VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for the running kernel."
```

I had the same problem some time ago when I tried to get vmware running on a Mandrake 8.2 installation.  At the time, it seemed that the problem was that vmware was trying to match headers for "Mandrake Linux 8.2 Enterprise", while my linux headers were identified as "Mandrake Linux 8.2"  (I never got vmware running on that installation.)

When I run uname -a, I get this for my running version: "2.4.19-gentoo-r10".  I'm a bit of a N00b, but I wonder if the source headers might be providing a slightly different name (such as "linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10").  

I've read a lot of vmware error posts; however, most of the responses claim that the user must be pointing at the wrong sources.  I don't understand how this could be possible in my case -- I built the kernel from the sources only a week ago, and I'm sure that I used the sources in /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 . 

I would appreciate any help.  I have wanted to migrate my primary workstation from Windows to Linux for about a year now; however, it wasn't really possible for me before I got Gentoo going.  Gentoo is simply superb; however, I would still need to occasionally run some Windows apps if I do fully migrate to Gentoo Linux.

----------

## DArtagnan

 *burmashave wrote:*   

> I'm having the same problem trying to get vmware to work.  Everytime I attempt to run it (/etc/init.d/vmware start) I get the error telling me that vmware is not properly configured, run the vmware-config.pl tool.
> 
> I run the tool (after stopping the few vmware processes that did start), and the script prompts me for the location of my linux source headers.  I point it to the location of the source I used to install gentoo-linux about a week ago (/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10).  The modules compile.  In fact at the end of each compile the script displays the message:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is what I did:

1) run "ps" and make sure vmware is not running !!!

2) vmware-config.pl

3) /etc/ini.d/vmware start

It must work, if not give it a new chance and *REBOOT*  :Rolling Eyes: 

yeye, some times the modules is not loaded well...

----------

## burmashave

 *DArtagnan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> 1) run "ps" and make sure vmware is not running !!!
> ...

 

I tried that.  I'm beginning to think that the problem may not be with the linux headers because some of the vmware networking components *do* start.  This is the output from /etc/init.d/vmware start:

```

 * Starting VMware services:   [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor   [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet   [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0   [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)   [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)   [ ok ]

 *   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8   [ ok ]

```

I'm going to try to troubleshoot the "Virtual machine monitor", although I'm not really sure where to start.

----------

## burmashave

I got vmware to start from its binary directory with the command:

```
./opt/vmware/bin/vmware /etc/vmware/config 
```

When the /etc/init.d/vmware script fails to start vmware, vmware writes a file named "not_configured" to the /etc/vmware directory.  In order to start the binary, this file must be deleted first (in addition to killing any vmware processes that have been started).

It's not fully setup yet, but I'm thinking that the problem may be in the startup script (/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware) that is called by /etc/init.d/vmware start (if I understand this script correctly).

----------

## burmashave

After poring through the vmware start script (/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware), and learning a bit about how kernel modules are loaded, I found the problem.  The vmware start script above attempts to load vmware kernel modules (vmmon and vmnet).  If these are already running, the script fails, and the script writes the "not_configured" file to /etc/vmware.  Once this file is written, all subsequent attempts to start vmware produce the "need to run vmware-config.pl error."

In my case, I had removed the vmware start script (rc-update del vmware default) from my default runlevel because I thought (mistakenly) that I should get it configured properly before I had it loading during boot.  

I have now added the vmware start script to the default runlevel, and all seems to be fine now. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Somehow, the vmmon and vmnet modules were getting loaded even though I had removed vmware from my default runlevel.  Because they were already loaded, the vmware start script failed.  At least this is what I think was happening -- it doesn't matter because it is working now.

The important thing for me to pass on is that when the /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware script fails, it writes the "not_configured" file to /etc/vmware.  Deleting this file and manually stopping all vmware processes allowed me to figure out what was going wrong.

----------

## mepython

I was hitting with same problem for more than 3 months. I was supecting kernel issue too and kept on compiling various kernel and such. This is what I need to do:

rm /etc/vmware/not_configure

insmod vmmon

insmod vmnet (if you need network)

----------

